# Hoodlum 1



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally, after a year of salivating, I got my new camera today. I put it off because it's a bit expensive but I took the plunge figuring I deserved it. Now I can take photos of the dogs without having to borrow. 

I took Shasta out to test the camera. 

Here is what he looks like as of 20 minutes ago:










Here he is when I let him off the leash to run around on one side of the lake. He thought he was hilarious when he picked the leash up in his mouth and ran around with it. He wasn't hilarious.










And here he is, resting, the Everglades right behind him:










Never used Photobucket before so hope this works. And now I have to go shoot Sakari.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh jeeze! What a cutie! I just love his little floppy ear. :tongue:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo adorable!
He's like Forest...Run Shasta Ruuuun!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely a handsome boy!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Khan said:


> Soo adorable!
> He's like Forest...Run Shasta Ruuuun!


I cannot believe that I didn't think of that! Garr! I'm slipping!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a cute little hoodlum you got there! He could have fooled me....looks like a sweet little angel! :biggrin: I love how shiny he is! Great pics.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> What a cute little hoodlum you got there! He could have fooled me....looks like a sweet little angel! :biggrin: I love how shiny he is! Great pics.


That shiny coat is courtesy of PMR.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> That shiny coat is courtesy of PMR.


You don't say.......:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

What a handsome feller!


----------

